# Shed entire top coat..?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks like his young adult coat is coming in.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

This may sound like a silly question but you mentioned a great deal of shedding. Did you use any type of de-shedding tool on him? Or maybe a groomer did a deshed treatment??


----------



## Matthew1989 (Jan 29, 2020)

I have an undercoat rake, pin brush, and slicker brush. The crazy amount of shedding was unrelated to using the tools. It would come off when petting and just his regular daily activity.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Just looks like someone used one of those deshedding tools on him.


----------



## Matthew1989 (Jan 29, 2020)

My rake is like the photo below. I’ve also never taken him to a groomer.
I did change his food in mid December to purina pro plan and also started a fish oil supplement. He eats no human food and I use his regular food as his training treats. He does have a few bully sticks a week.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Thanks for answering my question, like the rake and food choice. Be careful with the additional fish oil, could cause some soft stools. And this is really good food that has the proper balance of amino acids (both 3 & 6) so shouldn't really need anything else. His tail is still wavy and longer hair so guessing his adult coat will return. I like the wavy too, give it some time


----------



## Matthew1989 (Jan 29, 2020)

Thanks for your response. My guess is that it’s some mix of puppy shedding/coat development and seasonal shedding that might not be synced well with the normal time line due to his age.


----------

